# Prüfungszeugnisvergabe in Hessen



## T1m0 (3. Dezember 2009)

hallo, 
wollte mal explizit die leute aus hessen fragen wann sie ihr prüfungszeugnis bekommen haben. ich hab schon öfter gehört, dass es das zeugnis nach der prüfung, also am selbigen tag ausgehändigt wurde. 
prüfung mache ich in fulda, mich würden aber eure erfahrungen interessieren, egal woher.


----------



## T1m0 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnisvergabe in Hessen*

kann keiner was sagen zum thema wann ihr eure zeugnisse bekommen habt?


----------



## Lindwyrm (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnisvergabe in Hessen*

Hi T1m0,

ich mache im Januar die Prüfung in Frankfurt. Dort wurde uns gesagt, dass wir das Zeugniss direkt nach der Prüfung erhalten würden. Aber falls du sicher gehen möchtest rufe doch einfach mal an der unteren Fischereibehörde in Fulda an, die dort die Prüfung abnehmen und frag nach.

lG
Lindwyrm


----------



## T1m0 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnisvergabe in Hessen*

danke für deine antwort lindwyr,
habe gerade mit dem landratsamt telefoniert und die bestätigung bekommen, dass wir in fulda unser zeugnis direkt im anschluss an die prüfung bekommen, vorausgesetzt man besteht, also daumendrücken


----------



## Lindwyrm (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnisvergabe in Hessen*

klar doch, meine Daumen hast du 

Viel Glück!


----------

